# Town celebrates with mystery pumpkins



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Town celebrates with mystery pumpkins *
Tue Oct 31, 11:41 PM ET

Nobody knows who, but someone with a lot of Halloween spirit decorated this small southern Colorado town with hundreds and hundreds of pumpkins.

Residents woke up Tuesday to find virtually every surface covered with the orange holiday icons. There were pumpkins left on front porches and at front gates, on the front and back steps of a church and all along the boundary of the city park.

Larry Taylor said there weren't any pumpkins when he walked his dogs at about 10 p.m. on Monday in the town of about 330 residents, 110 miles southeast of Denver.

But by the time Postmaster Nancy Pennington drove to work at 7:30 a.m. Tuesday, they were everywhere.

At Boone Grocery and Hardware, pumpkins were placed on top of the concrete parking stops out front.

"It's kinda cool," said employee Bill Coyle. "It's kinda unique. Throughout the town there's probably a couple of hundred of them. They're everywhere."

Pennington's job keeps her updated on the goings-on in town but she's not talking about who might have dreamed up the idea.

"I have an idea, but I'm not sure. I won't tell," she said.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

That was cool....Wish I had thought of it!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I really like this. I think whoever did it is a very cool and sweet person.* :jol: :jol: :jol:


----------

